# building my diy aquarium - Help and advice!



## rajiv (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi,
We have a 60l birob at home with a few tropical fish. But now I'd like to build a bigger acrylic aquarium (for my 3 year old son).I did some research online, saw a few videos and it looks like a fun thing to do.

I have scratched out the aquarium, see attachment. I was wondering if someone can take a look at it let me know if these measurements are fine/add up correctly and 6mm is enough thickness to hold the water. 

I am in the UK and to fuse the sheets I am planning on buying Tensol 70 ( TENSOL 70 kit Cement Acrylic/Perspex Adhesive (500ml) | eBay ). Is this the right acrylic cement?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

That's approx 193 liters or 55g in a 5ft tank... for a tank that length i would look into thicker acrylic for the two front panels or consider adding a brace to the center of the tank, the brace is a better idea since it adds a lot more strength to the middle areas of the tank. Thicker acrylic will be hard to work with and may affect clarity of the tank. I would recommend adding 2 brances and split the top of the tank into 3rds. However, you can get away with once brace in the middle. The braces can also act as part of the rim allowing you to make 3 or 2 separate hoods so you dont have to take down a 5ft canopy when you do tank maintenance.


as for the cement, I use Weld-On. I have never used Tensol before, but when joining, you need to be accurate as once the joints are joined.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I agree using the Weld-On. Good stuff. And I'd go with the thicker material without using the bracing, looks cleaner.


----------



## Jester (Sep 11, 2011)

Rajiv, I'm UK based and looking into building an acrylic tank.

may I ask where you're sourcing the panels from? as I've had no luck finding cost effective prices-may end up just continuing with glass.

Thanks,
J


----------



## rhenziel (Nov 7, 2011)

What would be the best adhesive to use to keep all sides intact?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

rhenziel said:


> What would be the best adhesive to use to keep all sides intact?


To use on glass? 100% Silicone,there are a couple others also. That bonds the glass together.
How to Build a Glass Aquarium


----------

